# Good Idea to Get 2nd Younger Dog?



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

My BLF is 9.5 yrs old and starting to slow down.

Is it a good idea to get another younger dog now ( I don't do puppies), or are two dogs too much trouble considering the age difference?

I bought a 2 dog insulated dog box because I was sure about getting another younger dog, but now I'm having second thoughts.
Any comments appreciated.

I will be getting another lab.

Thanks


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Being realistic, you probably won't get more than another two years out of your grand old campaigner. I'd get the young one now. In two years, it should be able to take the place of the old one.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

No one will ever take the place of your older faithful one... that being said, you could get a younger one to "help" in the hunting rotation. Take the older one on nicer days and let the younger one have the more challenging ones. I have had at least two at a time for 20 years and that is how I handle it. Give your older friend a hug for me.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Sasha and Abby said:


> No one will ever take the place of your older faithful one... that being said, you could get a younger one to "help" in the hunting rotation. Take the older one on nicer days and let the younger one have the more challenging ones. I have had at least two at a time for 20 years and that is how I handle it. Give your older friend a hug for me.


Exactly! :beer:

Young one also will take the pressure off the older. :thumb:


----------



## dwshunt (Apr 26, 2003)

I hadn't really thought of it that way, to give the senior a break and rotate. I was thinking she would be very angry with me if she didn't get to hunt too.

How much trouble is it to hunt both at once like on upland? I usually seem to have enough to do just watching one dog, but for upland it would be nice to cover more ground especially since I usually don't hunt alone.

Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I hunt both of mine for upland at times... just depends on how many days in a row you are going to ask the older one to perform. He/she will get more tired... You will figure out how much your older one will want.


----------



## birddogsunlimited (Aug 9, 2010)

my cousin has a cocker /britney mix that we used duckhunting for years and i dare say he retrived more birds than most labs i know but any way ol buz retired from hunting a couple years back we had my choc. lab with us and had been using him for the long retreives the year prior. buzes last year we shot a duck that landed about 4 feet from were we beached the canoe buz jumped out picked it up droped it on the pile climbed back in the boat and slept the rest of the hunt while mikey did the retriveing buz is sitting around 14 or 15 years old now i think


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

I have one older dog and a younger one with hip issues. Splitting their time has greatly extended their ability to hunt effectively.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

For the guys with two dogs, how do you keep one dog calm in the truck or box while taking the other one out?

I mean, if I tried to leave my dog in the truck while I go hunting I would hear him howling for miles. Heck, he goes ballistic just taking the guns from the house to the truck, couldn't imagine what he would do if I left him behind!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> For the guys with two dogs, how do you keep one dog calm in the truck or box while taking the other one out?


It's like kids and spinnach. They'll get used to it. Get them familiar with the crate before hand, they'll settle down. Dogs like people need to learn to take their turn sometimes. I have run 2 at once and sometimes more, but really prefer one dog on the ground infront of me. Sometimes they get into a competition instead of hunting throughly. If a buddy has his along we just spread out a bit. 
My current pup has a permanent injury so I can't expect him to do more than a hour or so. If you hunt upland hard chances are eventually your dog is going to get bummed up during season and a relief hitter is good insurance. One of my old guys had a bullberry thorn in the flank that migrated up to his kidney. He was in the house for Nov. and Dec. :eyeroll:

A side benifit of 2 dogs is that they are just good company for each other.


----------



## speckline (Dec 13, 2008)

Two dogs in the truck is no issue. Basic obedience handles the issue. Quiet when in house/crate/truck no exceptions. They know their time will come!


----------

